# NOLA Trip 10-16



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Me and two good friends went to New Orleans this Saturday for one thing..... CIGARS! (well there were other objectives too, but this is a cigar site).

Here is a few pics from the trip.

Me










Ben


























Roger


















My stash _after_ a few sticks that spontaniously combusted.
_Yes_, those are the original and last Triunfador Lanceros the shop had, Nosotros, La Aurora 107 Lancero, Illusione Holy LAnce (Maduro Lancero), and Skull & Bones.










Our Tatuaje Black Stash we aquired........ lets say, the shop has no more!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Someday I'll make it to NO. Glad you had a good time, and I wish I would have remembered you would be gone before I bombed you.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

d_day said:


> Someday I'll make it to NO. Glad you had a good time, and I wish I would have remembered you would be gone before I bombed you.


No problem at all, my friend. I got home and they were in the mailbox. It was a cool day today, so no big deal at all. It just bumfounded me with the Hemmingway you sent. I had actually had one in my hand not 3 hours before... but set it back.... weird!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like it was a very nice trip. One of these days I'll make it there.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like you guys had fun! I went there a few weeks ago and it was very nice.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

trip to the Nola and not a single pic of a TreHermanos Churchill in there.. almost unforgivable.. 

rb


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

rus_bro said:


> trip to the Nola and not a single pic of a TreHermanos Churchill in there.. almost unforgivable..
> 
> rb


Yeh yeh yeh........ i know!! :dunno:
I got a few in the humi, so i'm good to go for while. I'll be back probly around Christmas. I'll probly get a few then~


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Yeh yeh yeh........ i know!! :dunno:
> I got a few in the humi, so i'm good to go for while. I'll be back probly around Christmas. I'll probly get a few then~


just giving u shit..  actually burned a churchill on the golf course last weekend.. QUALITY (although slightly overpriced)

glad u guys had a good time

rb


----------

